# Supreme court deals big setback to labor unions



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I just read this article on ET's facebook page. Does this decision affect or will it affect construction unions as well? Or is it just government workers

Here is the article

https://www.pbs.org/newshour/nation/supreme-court-deals-big-setback-to-labor-unions


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't think it will affect trade unions because trade unions, as far as I know don't, have these situations where they are collecting fees from non-members. (Although I am sure they would love to, don't give them any ideas!) 

It's based on the idea that forcing people to give money to the union is tantamount to forcing them to voice support for the union's political beliefs, and that is considered a violation of free speech. IMO equating money with speech is dubious.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

And on the other hand, they get all of the benefits of pay and conditions without paying for it.
I don't remember the word for it but, it is a thing.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Southeast Power said:


> And on the other hand, they get all of the benefits of pay and conditions without paying for it.
> I don't remember the word for it but, it is a thing.


Right to work?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

The way I understood it, it applies to public employees. You can't force a non-union employee of a unit of government to pay union fees.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

eddy current said:


> Right to work?


One word....Freeloading.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

eddy current said:


> I just read this article on ET's facebook page. Does this decision affect or will it affect construction unions as well? Or is it just government workers
> 
> Here is the article
> 
> https://www.pbs.org/newshour/nation/supreme-court-deals-big-setback-to-labor-unions


Wait ET has a facebook page?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Wait ET has a facebook page?


Can we say **** on it?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What union does Congress belong to? I want _in_ that one.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Can we say **** on it?


 Oh, ****, **** hell no. **** *** ******* **** and ***** because of ****. ******, so **** ********'s. **** **** my sensitive ears (eye's) 

And another thing **** to ***** then, like when I run around the job-site yelling ****, and **** *** stupid **** ****(redacted)!
Hope that answers your question.



I need more ****'en coffee.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

joebanana said:


> What union does Congress belong to? I want _in_ that one.


When you are both the labor and the management and literally write your own paychecks with other people's money, what more could a union do for you? :laughing: 

Our Congress's performance negotiating for those they represent has been pretty crappy.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> Wait ET has a facebook page?


https://www.facebook.com/electriciantalk/


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Southeast Power said:


> And on the other hand, they get all of the benefits of pay and conditions without paying for it.
> I don't remember the word for it but, it is a thing.


Free riding. Government employees are basically subject to Right to Work laws now.

Believe it or not I've been hoping this would happen. 

The vast majority of teacher walkouts were not union members. Anti-union ideologues think this will curb organized activity when in reality the unions kept these actions from taking place because they are liable for damages for "illegal" actions of their members.

Organized activity (wild cat strikes) will become more grassroots and effectively headless.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> https://www.facebook.com/electriciantalk/


Can we post pictures on that site a bit easier.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> Can we post pictures on that site a bit easier.


idk, give it a try as I don't have a Facebook account.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't think we can post on it at all.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> What union does Congress belong to? I want _in_ that one.



The SFWAL

Scumbags, freeloaders, whiners, and leeches local #1 DC chapter


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> idk, give it a try as I don't have a Facebook account.


Honestly, that is to bad. How do you share things with your friends and family? 
Or in the very least see mechs boobie pics.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> I don't think we can post on it at all.


Sure you can post on it!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

joebanana said:


> One word....Freeloading.


Or "forced" 
as in I could probably do better on my own. It is easy to do OK when your are competing against the guys playing cards on the roof.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> Honestly, that is to bad. How do you share things with your friends and family?
> Or in the very least see mechs boobie pics.


Email & flip phone. It works for me. Oh yeah, I can text too.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

F**K any and all public sector unions. WTF does a government employee need a union for.

BUT like a business, if unions are good (and I believe they are in many cases) they should be able to stand on their merits. 


SEIU one of the unions very upset about this is a massive liberal organization and supporter of welfare for any and all, well take a taste of your own medicine.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Or "forced"
> as in I could probably do better on my own. It is easy to do OK when your are competing against the guys playing cards on the roof.


 Who, in their right mind play's cards on a roof? No shade up there. The job trailer has A/C. And you can lock the door. :biggrinOr, so I've heard)


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

brian john said:


> F**K any and all public sector unions. WTF does a government employee need a union for.


How about for the same F**king reason a private sector employee needs or wants a union !


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

splatz said:


> When you are both the labor and the management and literally write your own paychecks with other people's money, what more could a union do for you? :laughing:
> 
> Our Congress's performance negotiating for those they represent has been pretty crappy.


2015
our guys write there own checks too
https://www.unionfacts.com/employees/International_Brotherhood_of_Electrical_Workers

EDWIN HILL	INTERNATIONAL PRESIDENT $451,465
SALVATORE CHILIA	INTL SECRETARY-TREASURER $393,005
BRIAN BAKER	SR EXEC ASST TO IP	$278,907
CURTIS HENKE	INTL VICE PRESIDENT $270,845
LONNIE STEPHENSON	INTERNATIONAL PRESIDENT $268,851
DONALD SIEGEL	INTL VICE PRESIDENT	$265,702
ROBERT KLEIN	INTL VICE PRESIDENT $262,540
LARRY REIDENBACH	SR EXEC ASST $260,258
JOSEPH DAVIS	INTL VICE PRESIDENT $254,898
JERRY BELLAH	INTL VICE PRESIDENT $252,880
STEVEN SPEER	INTL VICE PRESIDENT $251,991
KENNETH COOPER	INTL VICE PRESIDENT $249,184
SHERILYN WRIGHT	EXECUTIVE ASSISTANT $242,746
TIMOTHY DIXON	INTL REPRESENTATIVE $230,477
JOHN O'ROURKE	INTL VICE PRESIDENT	$229,143
WILLIAM DANIELS	INTL VICE PRESIDENT $222,006
CARMELLA THOMAS	INTL REPRESENTATIVE $221,830



https://www.thoughtco.com/salaries-and-benefits-of-congress-members-3322282
Congress: Leadership Members' Salary (2018)
Leaders of the House and Senate are paid a higher salary than rank-and-file members.


Senate Leadership
Majority Party Leader - $193,400
Minority Party Leader - $193,400

House Leadership
Speaker of the House - $223,500
Majority Leader - $193,400
Minority Leader - $193,400


----------

